# Intel Graphics HD, no "Override Application Settings"



## axoli45 (May 3, 2010)

Evening,

I recently purchased a new asus X751S for college and i looked for something that can also support some of my steam games. This laptop so far is perfect however there is one thing that I am not sure how to fix.

What I'm looking for is this


Spoiler















However on my graphics properties only gives me this 


Spoiler















Now I've done the basic stuff as try to update my graphics driver https://communities.intel.com/thread/103311
However i get an error that says my manufacturer wont let me install latest version due to interfering with my current one.

I'm puzzled on what to do, if anyone can give me tips i'd gladly appreciate it!

Thank you.


----------



## axoli45 (May 3, 2010)

PC SPECS


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

*ASUS X751SA Notebook* (support site)
According to your "PC SPECS" log, yours has an *Intel Pentium N3700 1.60 GHz* quad core processor







so that means it has an *Intel HD Graphics 400 MHz* integrated graphics device.

I've never played Steam games, so I'm not familiar with the needed system requirements.
Be patient and wait until one of the experts here jumps in.

----------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## axoli45 (May 3, 2010)

flavallee said:


> *ASUS X751SA Notebook* (support site)
> According to your "PC SPECS" log, yours has an *Intel Pentium N3700 1.60 GHz* quad core processor
> View attachment 253983
> 
> ...


Appreciate the reply

And i must excuse my self, I presented a situation without explaining my problem.

What I am experiencing is on the left, what i want is whats on the right. As I cannot attain it because as i said above im unable to go into the override application setting to enable this. However currently im having difficulty upgrading my graphics card driver to the latest version which has this new option.


Spoiler


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

This is the current graphic driver listed for Windows 10 64-bit at that notebook's support site:










It's a newer version than what's listed at the Intel driver downloads site.

---------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## axoli45 (May 3, 2010)

flavallee said:


> This is the current graphic driver listed for Windows 10 64-bit at that notebook's support site:
> 
> View attachment 253984
> 
> ...


This is what i get


----------



## k3rnelpanic (Dec 22, 2016)

axoli45 said:


> This is what i get


your intel hd graphics wont do much for gaming but i think if you lower your video settings you can get decent framerates out of it.

i think you're downloading the wrong driver for your card. have you tried usong a third-party driver updater? iObit's driver booster updated my graphics drivers for me when i couldn't get it to update. same problem as yours

Sent from my HUAWEI MT7-TL10 using Tapatalk


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

> have you tried using a third-party driver updater? IObit's driver booster updated my graphics drivers for me


That's bad advice.
We recently had someone else here who used that same utility and then wound up with non-working USB ports.

---------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## Triple6 (Dec 26, 2002)

What happens when you click on Center Image? The Center Image only shows up for me after I click on Center Image, you appear to still be clicked on Maintain Aspect Ratio.


----------



## axoli45 (May 3, 2010)

Triple6 said:


> What happens when you click on Center Image? The Center Image only shows up for me after I click on Center Image, you appear to still be clicked on Maintain Aspect Ratio.


Sorry took a while to respond, but center image still adds the black bars on each side :i


----------



## Triple6 (Dec 26, 2002)

Center Image should add black bars to each side if you are choosing a 4:3 screen resolution. If you want to remove the black bars set the resolution to a widescreen resolution or use the Scale Full Screen option.


----------



## axoli45 (May 3, 2010)

Triple6 said:


> Center Image should add black bars to each side if you are choosing a 4:3 screen resolution. If you want to remove the black bars set the resolution to a widescreen resolution or use the Scale Full Screen option.


The goal im trying to achieve is get 4:3 itself to widescreen, as you can see 
https://i.ytimg.com/vi/hka6MHDcy70/maxresdefault.jpg

its possible


----------



## Triple6 (Dec 26, 2002)

Scale Full Screen is what you want.


----------



## axoli45 (May 3, 2010)

Triple6 said:


> Scale Full Screen is what you want.


The options not there when i have it on the 4:3 resolution!


----------



## Triple6 (Dec 26, 2002)

Is this not your screenshot:










If it is then it has that option. Also uncheck Maintain Aspect ratio if you want it to fill the full screen.


----------



## axoli45 (May 3, 2010)

My god, im stupid. x.x, Thanks Rob.


----------

